# Corporate Lease Computers



## Anonymous (Nov 28, 2009)

Looking for opinions on these off lease HP XW8200 Workstation Dual Xeon 3.4Ghz/4GB/73G 15K SCSI

I'm familiar with SCSI hard drives, they were noted for their speed. Is the new SATA Hard Drive faster or slower.

What is this L2 cache all about, is this 1 meg of L2 shared between the two CPU's or does each have it's own 1 meg L2 cache.

ECC Ram, I believe the ECC sands for Error Correction and that this is fairly high end ram used mostly in servers.

Would a pair of Intel XEON 3.4GHz - Dual Core CPU's with 4 gig of ram to back them up be good enough for lets say Autocad

And is this graphics card ready for Autocad, nVidia Quadro FX3400 256MB Dual DVI

I suppose with the video card only having DVI I would have to upgrade to a flat screen digital monitor, any opinions the the Samsung 20000:1 24"

Also wondering if having a high speed computer with a good graphics card would this improve my Internet performance, I'm thinking that the video card with the additional RAM would process incoming data from lets say Youtube much faster.What is your opinion.

Is $589.95 to much to pay for this HP Workstation http://tinyurl.com/yf4c24m 

I know that we have plenty of computer IT types and systems administrators and I would like to hear from you all before spending my money and making a fool of myself twice in one year to the wife. 

I just want to run my autocad with out having to wait hours for rendering. Will the above computer work and is the price reasonable.

Best Regards
Gill


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 28, 2009)

Gill,
I read your entire inquiry, and must say, I don't have a clue. You are light years ahead of me in computer knowledge. Questions you asked don't even make sense to me, thanks to my ignorance. 

It's going to be interesting to see what comes from this one. I may just learn something! I know we have some very brilliant people here, well qualified to dispense viable opinions. 

Harold


----------



## shyknee (Nov 29, 2009)

> Looking for opinions on these off lease HP XW8200 Workstation Dual Xeon 3.4Ghz/4GB/73G 15K SCSI


gustavus
hello this machine will run intensive autocad renderings fairly quickly you will like it .But if you are going to use it for the internet to run faster you are better off getting a faster connection or stop using internet explorer . try Google Chrome it is fast and you can try it wright now on your present machine with out uninstalling anything.
73G can be augmented with a large sata drive as a secondary space for storing files and data. use the 73G for the OS and programes like autocad so that they load quick dont save data files on the 73G side try to keep it clean and leaninternet downloads will fill this 73G fast so be vigilent) 
Again the ebay link you gave you can make a lower offer and feel them out
if you want autocad to continue being fast I would not use it for the internet at all,make it a standalone machine
good luck with your decision


----------

